# Poor little walmart corys



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

I went to walmart tonight to but some shorts. i made the mistake of going into the pet section then looking at the fish in the tanks. two little corys in one section with extensive fin rot on the lower fins,there was nothing left but little nubs that looked like melted plastic, i felt so bad. then there were two blue gouramis that looked healthy but they were so tiny and cute i wanted to rescue them. who says 43 year old guys cant be sensitive.

I can already hear it.. well did you say anything to anybody? that would be a no,it would be falling on deaf ears.

I feel like going back and getting the corys to try and rehabliitate them but i have nothing to put them in except a bare 2.5 gal that's clean and dry, no filter. i wonder if i put them in with some water from one of my other tanks, with medicine, then partial water change everyday w/medicine if that would work. but ammonia may build up.

This i why in the first sentence i said i made the mistake. because i usually dont look at tanks in big box chain stores.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Its a dam shame, the best thing you can do is just stop buying pet stuff from wal-mart, and make people aware. If you buy them to "save" them, then wal-mart wins. The best thing to do, if you really have time is stand by the tanks and before someone buys a fish there start telling them about the poor condition of the fish and where they get can get better fish. Of course though, that would be taking it to the extreme but still probably the best way; otherwise just spread the message.

My wal-mart is actually like the biggest one in my state, and actually used to have a LFS grade sump system and tank setup. It was actually fairly nice, but I guess because they need to stack more fertilizer and other **************** on the sales floor they changed that. The fish at my wal-mart now, are in tiny tanks, with a ton of fish in each tank. I swear you see more fish than water in those tanks, even in the cichlid tanks, it really is sad. Even though I dont approve much of big stores like petco or petsmart, it really shows the lesser of evils.


----------



## mdoran11 (May 7, 2012)

It's always very disheartening to watch another a living creature suffer needlessly, especially when its suffering can easily be avoided or lessened. Humans possess a developed conscience for a reason and it's unfortunate that it's often ignored. There's definitely no shame in wanting to help the fish.
I had a 2.5 gallon tank not too long ago and found it difficult to maintain a constant water temperature. Without having the tank cycled or having a good filter, ammonia could become an issue. With both those things being said, I don't think those little guys could create very much waste, certainly nothing that partial water changes couldn't handle. So I think that the biggest danger would be water conditions. From my experience and what I've read, corys aren't the hardiest of fish and with the added problem of fin rot, you're probably fighting a losing battle trying to save them. The sudden change in water conditions could easily kill them in their condition. It's a sad situation and it's too bad that you have to go through it. I'd agree with AquariumTech in saying that not buying them/ telling others not to may be the best way to help at this point and to use this kind of experience to remind yourself of the ugliness of greed.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

That is horrible. I hate when people kill fish because 'they have too many' of that fish. People really need to treat animals with more respect even if they are 'just' fish or whatever. At Petco, they have a saltwater department which is horrible. The people who work there obviously have no idea how to adjust the saltwater fish. I find many shrimp and fish dying. And every starfish I have seen there desintigrating. It is horrendous.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

i totally agree... even though i dont live in the us we have a chain here....what bothers me most is that i always see disintegrating fish.. so when i see someone of the employees coming this way i say loudly to whoever ive come with ''look, that fish is dead and disintegrating'' the employees dont even turn to look...the apathy is what bothers me most.... ive given up on the not caring issue, i know its useless to worry about it anymore...


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

I have never seen walmarts horrible cruelty but I have seen it on youtube. It was showing there betta fish and one was in yellow water dead on the bottom.
I love bettas and to see them like that makes me want to cry.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

morla said:


> I have never seen walmarts horrible cruelty but I have seen it on youtube. It was showing there betta fish and one was in yellow water dead on the bottom.
> I love bettas and to see them like that makes me want to cry.


No kidding. 2 of my friends go to walmart all the time and one of them said they were going to buy mollies from there. The day before I had seen the mollies and was torn because at the moment I was keeping them. half were dead and the others had disease. it's just sad.:sad:


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh no. Don't buy fish from Walmart. First off all the fish are sick. I seen 10 tanks at Walmart all the fish had ich. I talked to a guy there about it he told me, all I have to do us a water change and it will go away. So I play along. I ask him how he knows so much about fish. He goes to tell me in his parents house he owns two 500g tanks. Yea right. He goes on to tell me he spends $1000 a month on fish food. And he's to smart to work at Petco or other lfs because he would train them.
I then pointed out the cichlid tank. I asked what type of cichlid it was. He told me its a super rare bread of fish and that it coast $100 to buy fish like it. It was obvious that it was a hybred. 

Oh how I love the people who know nothing and lie in every sentence.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Cory1990 said:


> Oh no. Don't buy fish from Walmart. First off all the fish are sick. I seen 10 tanks at Walmart all the fish had ich. I talked to a guy there about it he told me, all I have to do us a water change and it will go away. So I play along. I ask him how he knows so much about fish. He goes to tell me in his parents house he owns two 500g tanks. Yea right. He goes on to tell me he spends $1000 a month on fish food. And he's to smart to work at Petco or other lfs because he would train them.
> I then pointed out the cichlid tank. I asked what type of cichlid it was. He told me its a super rare bread of fish and that it coast $100 to buy fish like it. It was obvious that it was a hybred.
> 
> Oh how I love the people who know nothing and lie in every sentence.


I really think you should have enjoyed yourself a chuckle at his expense. Especially the, "1000 dollars on fish food a month for only 1000G?" ************! Idiot. Maybe he meant fish, if he actually buys them walmart. I cant stand stupid people like that. Not to mention, I know he has to work around walmarts bull**************** on this, but, seriously ask him what it would like to be in those tanks.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

You should of watched the lady at petco trying to get fish out with a net. She would put the net in and move it at 100mph trying to catch fish.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol I wish I had the *@!!s to just pull out my video cam on that guy. It was like his comments "can't work anywhere else or I'd be teaching them" ugh I was there with my almost wife and she had to walk away because she was laughing. I almost died from the "hybred" cichlid being super rare that Walmart paid 100+ for it but they are letting it go for 6$ when I asked him why hasn't he taken it yet he didn't have room.

Then I thought if someone asked me if I wanted a discus for 6$ I would buy a set up for it. 

I think he may have been full of himself. Or he ha problems.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

He was just messing with you I'm sure.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

No he was serious as ever. Trust me this guy was way full of himself lol.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Omigosh! That's hilarious! $1000 on fish food?!?!?! Wow.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn those fish must be eating lobster every night, I don't even spend that much on the house monthly food bill. I think I know who's house I'd be hitting up for a snack around feeding time.

Stories like this make me glad the Walmart here don't sell fish. But they do have the biggest hunting and fishing area I've ever seen in a walmart...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't seen walmart's fish but ill take your word. I was at pet supplies plus a year ago and it was funny and bad at the same time. A ton of the fish were dead or sick and them small holding tanks were immensely overstocked. The guy there didnt know anything so i tested him. I asked him if i could keep a betta fish in a bowl and i asked him if these different fish could go with it like common goldfish and other fish and he was trying to explain how well they all get together. what fun


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

All I have to do is get in my car and drive, to know that person was probably serious..................................


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol, I always find it entertaining how many lies people can spit out. One after another it just makes me laugh.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

even i do not spend $1000 a month on fish food...and i have 70 tanks full of fish...not to mention the fact that i also sell the stuff...when i order i may have to buy $1000 worth ; but it takes a few months to sell that much....
i tend to stay out of stores as most of the employees have little or no knowledge of what they are talking about yet tell you that they are experts.....there have been a few times that i have embarrassed the idiot experts..it's kind of fun in a way...i loved the guy that insisted that otocinclus were african cichlids......and got mad at me when i told him he was wrong..." i work here...i am an expert with fish"....so i asked him about several species of fish using their scientific names...not a single right answer...clerks hate scientific names....lol
i am a million miles from being an expert of any kind ; but i have been in this hobby for a year or two....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol, if I could only show you that guy I'll try to paint the picture though.

Late 20s early 30s
Full grown unibrow 
Know it all
Fish expert
Said he lives with his parents.(that's when he told me he cut a bunch of holes in the walls to stuff his huge tanks in)

Spends $1000 a month and only works at Walmart.

Now that's a bit much if I spent that much on food I'd leave the hobby. That's more then I spend a month feeding myself and my family. And I eat a lot of health foods not the frozen crap. Plus I have a lemonade addiction where I drink like a full thing of that a day. And I'm feeding 3 people including myself. 

Just seems a bit far out. Like I said he was slow or full of himself I'm not 100% on it


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

lohachata said:


> even i do not spend $1000 a month on fish food...and i have 70 tanks full of fish...not to mention the fact that i also sell the stuff...when i order i may have to buy $1000 worth ; but it takes a few months to sell that much....
> i tend to stay out of stores as most of the employees have little or no knowledge of what they are talking about yet tell you that they are experts.....there have been a few times that i have embarrassed the idiot experts..it's kind of fun in a way...i loved the guy that insisted that otocinclus were african cichlids......and got mad at me when i told him he was wrong..." i work here...i am an expert with fish"....so i asked him about several species of fish using their scientific names...not a single right answer...clerks hate scientific names....lol
> i am a million miles from being an expert of any kind ; but i have been in this hobby for a year or two....




You can always use more periods right.................thats what makes you more righter..............according to the walmart guy...........................LOL.............................................................................................................................................................................


----------

